# Power Supply Question



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, I will preface this thread by saying I know absolutely NOTHING about DCC other than it supplies a constant 12V to the track and the DCC system controls the trains speed. So, I have no idea about CV values, board numbers or anything like that.

Sean (NIMT) is building me up a DCC engine and I don't have a DCC controller yet. From what I have read these things supply a constant 12V to the track, I am assuming through their own power supply unit. The question I have, is can you hook up, say a 12V 18A regulated power supply to the track, or should you use the power pack that comes with the controller and use the regulated supply for accessories only? Also, what DCC controller is recommended for a beginner?

Mike


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tazzman,
Well I'll say your kind of right. DCC is a AC supply with a DC carrier wave.
That really doesn't matter, what matters is that you a good DCC system to start! 
DCC systems require a power supply but some come with it built-in and some require you to add one!
My pick for a starter unit is Digitrax Zephyr extra, plenty of power and plenty of upgrade options down the line.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

So the actual power supplied to the train is AC?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tazzmann said:


> So the actual power supplied to the train is AC?


Yep. 

Here you go: How does DCC Work?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

But Not AC from a transformer.
I use a DC 20 Amp 28 Volt Power supply to run my DCC system.
But it all runs threw the Control box before getting delivered to the rails.
Every DCC system is a little different on how it needs to get power from the wall to the rails! Get a system and then get any power supplies to run it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Best simple explanation of DCC that I've seen is that it sends out a stepwise square wave of AC power (not a conventional sine wave). Instructional info is coded into the spacing of the steps, much in the same way that product info is coded via a bar code at any store. Part of the instructional info says, "Hey, this info is for you", and then another part dictates the level of power by a bias to the + and - steps in the signal.

TJ


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

So am I incorrect that a DCC train cannot run on an analog track and visa versa?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, many DCC locomotives will run in conventional mode, but basically you're correct. If you're going DCC, my suggestion is to do it all the way.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Grrrr. Ok, well, that will take some convincing of the other half. I already have a brand new DC power pack that has only seen about 2 hours on it. She is NOT gonna be happy. 

Nice link by the way. Explained a lot, don't know how I missed that on Google.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Searching on Google isn't as simple as you'd think, sometimes totally random BS comes up for no reason.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Searching on Google isn't as simple as you'd think, sometimes totally random BS comes up for no reason.


Too true. Which is one reason I absolutely hate Bing. But that is a whole nother discussion.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

On my Atlasmaster DCC Channel Zero will run a standard DC Loco while I can operate DCC locos on the others. This is a primitive DCC however but it works great. 

Matter of fact I was Proud to own the AtlasMaster DCC  after reading this months MRR magazine and a featured layout shows a pic with the atlasmaster remote on a beautiful switching layout.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well now you don't need to jump up and get a new DCC system right away just because you get a DCC engine. I got my first DCC engine about a year or two before i actually got a basic starter system and in two months then went to a mid range pro system. All currently made decoders and even some from a few years back will work in DC mode jsut as fine as in DCC so you won't be looseing to much if you only run DC for a while unless of course Sean is going all out and adding sound to it then you will loose a lot of the sound controlability when running in DC like horn and bell as well as brake squel and the ability to turn fans and other things on and off.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

As far as I know, Sean is only doing lights. He asked me if I wanted sound, but it was a little more costly than I can afford for the moment. If I can run it with DC, then I will wait for a bit, though I am going to wire the track for DCC.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

You don't have to rewire the track for DCC. If you use blocks then you just set all block sections to on and run them off of the one controller power cable so there is no need for rewiring. If you just have a simple loop or all track is hooked up to one power feeder then it is very simple to change to DCC.

EDIT: Noticd you are useing a 4x8 so there shouldn't be to many blocks anyways so it should be easy to change ovver to DCC.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't have anything at the moment, so thought I might as well wire it for DCC while I am building it all. Yes/No?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DCC wired layout will off DC with only a few exceptions (reverse loops)! So wire it for DCC and save the headache of redoing it later!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well if you are just starting to build it then by all means go for DCC wired. If you included reverse loops there are many ways to do it DCC but the easyiest is to just get the bachmann DCC reverse loop set-up which is a lot easier to set-up and then it's good to go.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

That was kinda my thought. Wire it for DCC from the start knowing I will be going that direction. Especially with this awesome engine you are doing for me.

I have no idea what reverse loops are or when you would use them, so I don't think that will be an issue. LOL


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Sean I want to see this engine you are doing on the insides to see what your work looks like if you don't mind. You can easily find my beginning work up to my present work which is still getting finished on the forum.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tazzmann said:


> I have no idea what reverse loops are or when you would use them, so I don't think that will be an issue. LOL


If you do things like crossovers, you'll quickly find out what a reverse loop is.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh ok. Won't have to worry about that for a few years. Nothing in the plans for anything like that at the moment.


----------

